

Show HN: Key Value store using HFS+ extended attributes - codezero
https://github.com/radiofreejohn/xattrkv

======
codezero
This was made more to experiment with the extended attribute data than to
actually use it as a key value store.

It occurs to me now that there are xattr implementations on different
platforms, so I might try to make this work on more than Mac OS X.

